# Mechanical Building Services Jobs in Perth



## engrchrisdizon (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello everybody. I am currently staying in Mandurah, WA. It is just less than an hour drive to Perth. I am mechanical engineer and my experience is in the building services. 

I just wanted to know if anybody here in the forum currently living and working in Perth or in the surrounding area who is working on the same field as I do?

I have been trying to apply for a job in the construction industry but unfortunately I haven't been lucky. I noticed that there are few job openings in the building services so it is quite difficult to find a job that will fit my qualifications. I also tried applying for a job in the mining industry but it seems like they are looking for people with mining experience. 

Thought I might just try here in the forum if there is someone here living in Perth who is looking for someone with mechanical works experience. Thank you.

Chris


----------



## DeMontfort (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Chris

I am a mechanical building services design engineer currently considering emigrating to Oz from the UK. My family and I visited Oz for a month in Feb 2010 to try to get a feel for where we could settle with a focus firmly on where I could find work. It seemed to me that the East coast certainly offers more opportunities in Building Services.

I found that consultants and contractors in Perth are happy to hear from people and are willing to talk, but that opportunities are certainly limited. In fact one contractor in particular informed me that any large scale design projects they win are usually handed to their East coast offices to develop. I doubt this is the norm but certainly allowed me to decide that the East coast is where we will be settling.

Good luck.

De Montfort



engrchrisdizon said:


> Hello everybody. I am currently staying in Mandurah, WA. It is just less than an hour drive to Perth. I am mechanical engineer and my experience is in the building services.
> 
> I just wanted to know if anybody here in the forum currently living and working in Perth or in the surrounding area who is working on the same field as I do?
> 
> ...


----------



## engrchrisdizon (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi DeMontfort. Thank you for sharing your insight. You are right, there are more opportunities in the East Coast since it is more I should say more developed in terms of high rise buildings and large scale projects. I also noticed that majority of the high rise buildings either being constructed or existing can only be seen in the Perth area, therefore the chances of getting a job in our field outside Perth are very slim so it also adds to the difficulty of finding a job.

But since I am on a state sponsored visa, I have to work and live in WA. So its not possible for me to get a job outside WA. However, I am still doing the best effort to find work that is right for me here.

Best of luck to you also.

Cheers!

Chris


----------



## DeMontfort (Aug 27, 2009)

Chris

Interesting that you are on a state sponsored visa as I too will be taking up state sponsorship; although, mine will be with the state of Victoria.

Strange though it may seem but even although our skills are very much in demand I found that because I'm 34 but have never studied, worked or have relatives in Oz I missed the 120 point threshold by 10 points.

We were about to apply for the visa on Saturday via the DIAC website but stumbled across a message stating that there was a temporary suspension on applications until 30 June 2010, which I guess is to allow them to bring in new rules. Interestingly enough I believe that with the new rule change coming into effect, it will become easier for professionals such as ourselves to get to the point threshold; although, this is purely a presumption at this stage.

DeMontfort


----------



## engrchrisdizon (Jun 29, 2009)

DeMontfort

Sorry to hear that DIAC have stopped accepting applications at the moment. We have the same case but different situation. I was not able to get a 120 mark for independent skilled since my work experience was only more than one year at the time I made my application. So I applied for a State Sponsorship.


----------



## AndrewFox (May 17, 2010)

*Mechanical Building Services Engineer - ASCO Code*

I am also a mechanical building services engineer (BEng(Hons) IEng ACIBSE) thinking of moving to Australia.
Could you advise what the corresponding ASCO code is.

Andrew 



DeMontfort said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> I am a mechanical building services design engineer currently considering emigrating to Oz from the UK. My family and I visited Oz for a month in Feb 2010 to try to get a feel for where we could settle with a focus firmly on where I could find work. It seemed to me that the East coast certainly offers more opportunities in Building Services.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeMontfort (Aug 27, 2009)

AndrewFox said:


> I am also a mechanical building services engineer (BEng(Hons) IEng ACIBSE) thinking of moving to Australia.
> Could you advise what the corresponding ASCO code is.
> 
> Andrew


Hi Andrew

You'll have exactly the same problem I had: because you have a BEng (Hons) and not an MEng or an MSc top up Engineers Australia (assessing body for us) will not consider you under the Washington Accord as a Professional Engineer; however, they will consider you under the Sydney Accord as an Engineering Technologist.

I applied to them Jan '10 and within 4 weeks had notice that they had classed me as a Professional Engineer (nec) ASCO 2129-79, only to be told a day or so later that because I did not have a MEng and was not CEng that the ASCO code had to be changed to 2128-79 Engineering Technologist (nec). I queried this and was told that if I wanted I could complete a competency report and submit additional fees for an assessment of this. On the basis that 2128-79 was on the SOL I opted to stay with it.

I applied for state sponsorship with Victoria and was successful in that, so as soon as the new rules are in place we will be getting the application in. As an aside, engineering technologist is on the new SOL released only today so happy days I guess. The only unknwon for me at present is the classifications (i.e. codes) because the new SOL uses ANZCO codes instead of ASCO codes but my understanding is that these are much the same - I started a new thread on this one earlier so check it out because maybe someone out there knows exactly what the difference is.

With regards to CIBSE I opted to go straight for CEng via the alternative route so have just had my MCIBSE interview and will be sending in my technical report in due course.

Are you a designer or a contractor? I only ask because I'm a designer but have focussed my attention on contractors in Melbourne.

All the best.


----------



## AndrewFox (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for your message.
I found a table from the following site:
www(dot)abs(dot)gov(dot)au. There is a spreadsheet entitled: Correspondence Tables - ANZSCO First Edition Revision 1 to ASCO Second Edition which shows an Engineering Technologists nec referenced 2128-79 under ASCO equal to Engineering Technologist 233914 under ANZSCO. 
It was released in June 2009 and I am not sure whether 1st and 2nd editions of ANZSCO and ASCO respectively are current.
I am a designer and would aim for a consultant rather than contractor, and preferably in Melbourne.
Good luck.

Andrew


----------



## DeMontfort (Aug 27, 2009)

Andrewfox, thanks for digging out that info re: ANZSCO / ASCO.

In terms of work in Melbourne, you've probably read the previous posts from myself in this thread but to add to them I would suggest that there is a lot of work in Melbourne.

One piece of advice I found out to my cost is to be careful of using agencies initially. I was going direct to proposective employers via their web pages and was getting some good feedback, in fact I managed to set up with quite a few interviews whilst in the city in Feb '10; however, it was pointed out to me during these that an agency I had been using - not to different to the main services one in the UK without mentioning names - flooded the area with my CV but had opted to leave out important information.

I was offered a couple of jobs and was actually offered sponsorship by a couple of firms but my wife and I do not fancy being tied to a company for two years, hence the reason we opted for state sponsorship.

All the very best for the future.


----------



## AndrewFox (May 17, 2010)

How did you go about getting state sponsorship for Melbourne?
I thought it was only for certain areas (excluding Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbane and Perth)

Andrew


----------



## DeMontfort (Aug 27, 2009)

AndrewFox said:


> How did you go about getting state sponsorship for Melbourne?
> I thought it was only for certain areas (excluding Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbane and Perth)
> 
> Andrew


Simply logged onto the live in Victoria website and filled in the online application.

You need to have a skills assessment first because you'll need to upload the letter received from Engineers Australia as part of the application.


----------



## AndrewFox (May 17, 2010)

DeMontfort said:


> Simply logged onto www(dot)liveinvictoria(dot)vic(dot)gov(dot)au/"]live in Victoria website and filled in the online application.
> 
> You need to have a skills assessment first because you'll need to upload the letter received from Engineers Australia as part of the application.


Thank you.
That’s what I thought, but for a 2128-79 Engineering Technologist (nec) the Skilled - Sponsored (176) Visa Eligibility List (last updated on 17 July 2009) only includes People with skills/experience in Micro process engineering or Micro fluidics engineering, and the Skilled - Regional Sponsored (475 and 487) Visa Eligibility List (last updated on 17 July 2009) excludes Melbourne.


----------



## DeMontfort (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes but my wider skills and experiences tick the boxes - this is why you need to upload your CV with the skills assessment.


----------

